# Mclouth, Kansas Threshing bee Aug. 6-8, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a show in Kansas that features steam machines, threshing, tractors, horse pulls and more. Here is a link:

http://www.mclouththreshingbee.homestead.com/


----------

